# Some New Snaps



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Here are a few snaps of me taken last week... Some fool didnt put the flash on for a couple of em so appologies for that, tho ill get him back by adding another 10k plate on the right hand side of the bar sometime this week when hes not looking 

Currently cycling carbs and fat is coming of nicely but im irritable as hell, gotta get em abbs by summer, just gorra..

Height 5' 10" bw 204lbs in the am. BF mmmm bout 14% I reacon so another 10lbs should do it I reacon.

Fire away!!!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Looking really good - excellent thick back - looks brutal.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Pic 3


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

looking nice and full mate....

traps,delts the lot,....you got a very pleasing shape there.....

and once tha bf drops a bit more , those loverly viens in the biceps will look freaky,......

pic 3 is givin an indication of some nice delt seperation too

well done

legs??


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

pic 4


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

pic 5


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking very powerful mate keep it up


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks.. God u guys are on the ball today had to resize a couple, and you were posting while I was editing the images lol

Legs,, yeah Raikey, they are coming mate. I was just going commando that day so I thought I'd spare you the full monty.. Maybe I could borow some of them lovely posing kegs of yours mate, then again maybe not


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lookin gr8 dude, very thick and lean!! keep it up!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done mate, the abs trying to break through - keep the diet tight and I'm sure they will be showing by the summer. Looking real thick aswell


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know how I missed this one.

If you guys remember the before pictures the progress is amazing.

Dude, you look really good.

I like pick #5 the best, you look strong there with the traps all bunched up and those thick arms.

You have a nice bicep.

10 lbs?

I will take new pics in 15

Looking good dude.

I just found this today.

Although I have seen the pictures before I am really glad you posted them, you have made some really sweet gains.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

now i'm feelin even smaller when i look at pix of u guys..... :-(

will give me somethin to strive 2wards though.


----------



## Flora (Feb 2, 2006)

Good Work !!

Flora


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

than i thought youd be lol, i hope you dont take that the wrong way i just had you as a smaller bloke, impressive though, very impresive.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking good mate very impressed from last pics youve been working hard and it shows keep it up


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

John said:


> than i thought youd be lol, i hope you dont take that the wrong way i just had you as a smaller bloke, impressive though, very impresive.


ha ha not all mate, anyways I am small comparitively at 14 and a half stone.

What im trying to create now is the illusion of size, with the small waste etc

I look nothing in my day clothes, but im planing on making an impression on the beach this year 

I wana get everything in proportion and the lines flowing nicely first then when thats accomplished im gona go for some more size..

The ultimate goal being 100k ripped to the bone!!!

Thanks for all the positive comments guys


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent mate. Thick with good size and shape and although you still want to drop BF your condition is good also imo.

You thought about competing at all mate?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice pics, do u have the old pics aswell aftershock? just so we get a good idea of the progress? cheers


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> ha ha not all mate, anyways I am small comparitively at 14 and a half stone.
> 
> What im trying to create now is the illusion of size, with the small waste etc
> 
> ...


Heh heh!

Can I make a suggestion? I feel it's bulk time. Call me a Bigorexic - actually, I'm cutting too but I'm 25% so I NEED to - but you're below 15%, I think you could be HUUGE with only a couple of extra inches on the waist.

It's just me, but in my opinion, adding 15Ibs of lean muscle would look better than subtracting another 15Ibs of fat, even if exposes your abs.

What's your nutrition like? Do you have a journal up?

Whether you bulk or cut now, you've made good progress so far.

KS


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> Heh heh!
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? I feel it's bulk time. Call me a Bigorexic - actually, I'm cutting too but I'm 25% so I NEED to - but you're below 15%, I think you could be HUUGE with only a couple of extra inches on the waist.
> 
> ...


Never had the abbs :boohoo: so thats my priority for this year.. After all I like to think of myself as a bodybuilder not a mobile water carrier 

Getting stronger every workout tho even tho im cutting, so when it comes time to bulk im confident I'll pile the pounds on with a few tweaks to the diet.

Here's the previous pics from 5 months ago..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9831


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice to see a sensible haircut also mate unlike the girlie cuts of Gayvier, Wright and the like.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

youve doubled in size since your last pics!!

jeez, thick back, and very good chape on the delts/arms.

what are your legs like??

if i knew you were this big i wouldnt joke about so much on the PM!!!!!


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

quality mass mate, look real thick, but where s your neck lol  

looking like a brick wall, solid


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

your a big fooka aint ya! nice work mate keep banging out those reps!


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Big change from the last pics mate, Delts, arms the lot! - you must be chuffed. So whats your secret !!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

big pete said:


> what are your legs like??


arrr I can see a pattern emerging here lol

I betta get some leg shots up I think.

I have got legs honest I have..

I'll take some more snaps next Monday after training legs, they always look better when pumped.. Tho I do have difficulty standing up


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

aftershock , you'd be better of the day after trsaining em,

a pump just meks em look full and takes away the definition and fills in any seperation you may have ....well in my case it does,

take some after your sesh, then the day after and post up the best ones,

i bet you post up the "day after" ones .


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice size aftershock,

keep it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, keep that middle leg pumped like Rakey does, this adds a nice effect to the pic, also helps with that large gay following too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job Aftershock, very noticiable difference. I am with DB for once, you do look strong mate!


----------

